# CL: Have you noticed how many machines for sale now !!??



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

It's amazing how many machines are for sale now. New stuff, old stuff, a bit of everything. The number of offerings is growing every day in my area. Looks like a great time to scoop up that spare machine


----------



## joee5 (Nov 30, 2014)

My father-in-law was impressed with my new (to me) Snow Commander so I'm definately in the market to get him one.


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

I've noticed the same thing!

"This snowblower just got me through a season of record snowfall... I think I'll get rid of it!"


----------



## Geno (Nov 29, 2011)

same here- this happens every year, but seems the areas (like here) that got less snow fall the numbers are more so.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

some just don't want to store a snowblower all summer and others are willing to chance that they won't need a snowblower next winter


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

uberT said:


> It's amazing how many machines are for sale now. New stuff, old stuff, a bit of everything. The number of offerings is growing every day in my area. Looks like a great time to scoop up that spare machine


people who see their neighbors clearing the driveway with a snowblower, convince themselves they can do that too...they buy a machine, use it a few times, it has a few problems like clogging up with slush, getting a rock or newspaper stuck in it, then it won't start, and they also find out running a snowblower is a nice winter exercise workout in the outdoors, and turning a machine takes some upper body strength, then the wind blows the snow back on you at times, turning the operator into a walking snowman...then it may get stuck or stall, and be hard to restart, or get unstuck...and God forbid it fouls a plug, or breaks a drive belt...

and they sell it.

that's what I like about snowblowers....usually it separates the men from the boys...


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

ELaw said:


> "This snowblower just got me through a season of record snowfall... I think I'll get rid of it!"


LOL. I know! it's crazy....


I'm trying to figure out how I can justify picking something up  CL is flooded with new listings in the past couple of days.


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

greatwhitebuffalo said:


> it may get stuck or stall, and be hard to restart, or get unstuck...and God forbid it fouls a plug, or breaks a drive belt...


Or they don't realize the motor would last a whole lot longer if they put oil in it...


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Or they grabbed whatever they could and now they're selling it because they're looking at a bright shinny new one for next fall


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

SNOW BLOWER SCUMBAGS - $666



> IF YOU BUY A CRAFTSMAN 29 9 HP GREEN........AND ITS MINE EVEN IF YOU DIDNT STEAL IT...........I WILL LASH YOU TO A TOWER..............AND PEEL YOUR SKIN LIKE AN APPLE.....LOL.LOL.LOL.........YES A DELICIOUS APPLE MMMMMMMMMMMM...






Obviously a follow-up to this: 

SCUMBAG WHO STOLE MY SNOW BLOWER - $666 (U KNOW)



> IM STILL HUNTING YOU .............ONLY GOD WILL PROTECT YOUR WIFES UNBORN FETUS


----------



## joee5 (Nov 30, 2014)

Sounds like someones really PO'd



classiccat said:


> SNOW BLOWER SCUMBAGS - $666
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Yep, Joe. He definitely has his panties in a wad..


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

now watch someone pop-up in the Craftsman forum showing-off his "New to Me" 29" 9Hp Green Craftsman


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

classiccat said:


> now watch someone pop-up in the Craftsman forum showing-off his "New to Me" 29" 9Hp Green Craftsman


Another good line! You guys are crackin' me up.


----------



## Koenig041 (Dec 18, 2013)

Lots for sale but crazy prices still.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Prices will soften as the thermometer climbs ...


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

there was one really egregious Ariens 10000 series specimen on Boston CL listed for $499 where the handlebars had been spraybombed with silver paint and badly painted at that(the tractor half had overspray).

it was listed all winter until very recently. i hope the guy gave up.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

classiccat said:


> SNOW BLOWER SCUMBAGS - $666
> 
> 
> 
> ...



see what happens when one lusts for shiny new paint, and is trendy, keeping up with the Jones' ??

now, if he had a rusty, 40 year old Cub Cadet, Snowbird, Ariens, Gilson, AMF, etc....guess what...

he could leave them outside in the front yard, nobody would steal them.

and he wouldn't have to risk jail time for seeking revenge...

now if that was a Chinese made snowblower, might be the best thing that happened to him...

I knew a guy who used to live in Detroit, he used to put aluminum cans on top of his garbage bags outside, and people used to steal the bag of garbage, to get the cans...so this amounted to free trash collection for a while. Until they figured out, the whole bag wasn't filled with cans anymore...he just put a few cans on top to trick them into taking the whole bag. then they stopped taking them.


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

I had been watching CL on a regular basis for a long time and snagged a great deal. It's a 2 yr old Ariens Deluxe 28 in PRISTINE condition. Neither my friend nor I could believe the great condition. The skid shoes still had the paint on the bottom. The owner was moving to Florida. It retailed for $1000 and I got it for $450. Works great.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Great deal, congrats!


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I guess it hasn't warmed up enough around here. There are a couple more, than average, listed but at above average prices.


----------



## joee5 (Nov 30, 2014)

Could it be???

Must have made it's way to Jersey.

Craftsman 26 inch Real Tecumseh 9 Hp snow blower/ thrower LIKE NEW



classiccat said:


> SNOW BLOWER SCUMBAGS - $666
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

joee5 said:


> Could it be???
> 
> Must have made it's way to Jersey.
> 
> Craftsman 26 inch Real Tecumseh 9 Hp snow blower/ thrower LIKE NEW


Dang...don't think I've ever seen a craftsman go that fast...must've been a good deal  ....



> This posting has been deleted by its author.
> 
> (The title on the listings page will be removed in just a few minutes.)


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

if that was a snowblower with a Predator depower, no need to worry, the thief will realize what he stold, and give it back...


----------



## warreng24 (Mar 8, 2015)

uberT said:


> LOL. I know! it's crazy....
> 
> 
> I'm trying to figure out how I can justify picking something up  CL is flooded with new listings in the past couple of days.


Ditto. I'm on the hunt for a Toro 421, 521, 3521, 522, or 622. I want to reduce my heard of blowers down to three:

1) A Powerlite for nostalgia

2) A 518 single-stage for the small storms

3) A small two-stage unit for the large storms (aka the 18+ Nor'easters).

My poor Powerlite is probably still pissed at me for using it exclusively for two of the three 30" storms we had this year. Plus it uses about 3x the fuel of my 180 and 418.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

greatwhitebuffalo said:


> see what happens when one lusts for shiny new paint, and is trendy, keeping up with the Jones' ??
> 
> now, if he had a rusty, 40 year old Cub Cadet, Snowbird, Ariens, Gilson, AMF, etc....guess what...
> 
> ...


 
Reminds me of the person I knew of in Queens who was trying to get rid of a used mattress. I was told it was ok and still in good shape. He just got a new one and put it out front with a Free sign on it. After 3 days there were no takers. He then thought to put a sign on it saying for sale : $50...... and it was then stolen that day and he was happy.

So just put a sign on that rusty old iron and someone will steal it.


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm not seeing much for sale at all right now, what is for sale has mostly been for a sale all winter. I figure the people wanting to get rid of machines will wait another month when it stops snowing.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

For the ones that have been for sale a long time it might be time to offer them less and see if they're eager to move it along. Worst they can do is say no.


----------



## Bob J (Feb 8, 2015)

Give it a few weeks and watch the prices really drop as the chances of more snow go to zero.... Lots of desperate folks picked up a snowblower to deal with the record snowfall but now are wondering about whether it's worth keeping and storing it.....


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

94EG8 said:


> I'm not seeing much for sale at all right now, what is for sale has mostly been for a sale all winter. I figure the people wanting to get rid of machines will wait another month when it stops snowing.


Same thing in our area. Not much for sale and most of the machines look pretty pathetic. All are pretty much overpriced too.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Bob J said:


> Give it a few weeks and watch the prices really drop as the chances of more snow go to zero.... Lots of desperate folks picked up a snowblower to deal with the record snowfall but now are wondering about whether it's worth keeping and storing it.....



Or they have by now found out WHY it was for sale and they don't want to bother fixing it either and it's easier to just pass it on


----------



## Loco-diablo (Feb 12, 2015)

i haven't seen a big increase yet on craig's list here in central mass. A few more, but not many.


----------



## joee5 (Nov 30, 2014)

I sent out a buncha emails today offering a fraction of their asking price on CL. Never know when one will bite just to unload. : )


----------

